Ask HN: What's the best free file syncing storage similar to Dropbox/OneDrive? - antjanus
======
mikejarema
I've got Syncthing ([https://syncthing.net/](https://syncthing.net/)) for
syncing 40+GB between my machines and Android smartphone.

It's not quite the same as Dropbox/OneDrive in the sense there is no central
service storing and backing up your files, but rather more like BitTorrent
Sync which requires at least one other participating device to be online in
order to send/receive/sync files.

